# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Per cfare jeni krenar qe jeni shqiptar?

## Robbery

A jeni, mbi te gjitha, krenar qe jeni shqiptar?
Cfare ju vjen ne mendje, nese po, qe ju ben te ndjeheni krenar?... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Nuk jam krenar për asgjë, përse duhet të jem në fund të fundit?? :sarkastik:

----------


## Robbery

Pytjet i bej une, jo ti  :ngerdheshje: !

----------


## Station

> Pytjet i bej une, jo ti !


Kërkoj falje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Antiproanti

> A jeni, mbi te gjitha, krenar qe jeni shqiptar?


Po




> Cfare ju vjen ne mendje, nese po, qe ju ben te ndjeheni krenar?...


Cdo perjetim, arritje, deshtim, vuajtje, hidherim, gezim.... i deritanishem si shqiptar.

----------


## thirsty

> Pytjet i bej une, jo ti !


Mund te jem bashkpyetes?

----------


## kleadoni

Krenare nuk jam, por edhe turp qe jam shqiptare nuk me vjen! Thjesht, nuk shoh ndonje gje me vlere per te cilen te ndihem krenare... pervec se kemi nje te shkuar te pasur e nje hero si Skenderbeu!

----------


## thirsty

Jam Krenar
dhe e them me plot krenari kur me pyesin cfare jam, dhe nuk e ndryshoj, as per pune leku ose ndonje gje tjeter.

Jam teper krenar per kulturen tone te pasuruar, sidomos per muziken tone Shqiptare, vallezimet dhe veshjet popullore shqiptare.

----------


## PINK

Ca pyetje?! lol. Patjeter qe jam. Te mos jesh, I bie mos kesh identitet dhe respekt per veten. Shqiptare dhe krenare deri ne vdekje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

> Ca pyetje?! lol. Patjeter qe jam. Te mos jesh, I bie mos kesh identitet dhe respekt per veten. Shqiptare dhe krenare deri ne vdekje


Hahahaha që je shqiptare nuk është në dorën tënde, as në dorën time që jam shqiptar, pyetja është "a je krenare", nëse po përse? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Jam Krenar
> dhe e them me plot krenari kur me pyesin cfare jam, dhe nuk e ndryshoj, as per pune leku ose ndonje gje tjeter.
> 
> Jam teper krenar per kulturen tone te pasuruar, sidomos per muziken tone Shqiptare, vallezimet dhe veshjet popullore shqiptare.



Dmth per te shkuaren tone? Se s'ke permendur asgje te tashme per te cilin je krenar.

Normalisht as une nuk e ndryshoj e gjithmone e them me qetesi qe jam shqiptare, por krenare per ndonje gje aktuale ne shqiperi nuk jam.

----------


## Izadora

C'fare kane popujt e tjere me shume se ne ?

----------


## PINK

> Hahahaha që je shqiptare nuk është në dorën tënde, as në dorën time që jam shqiptar, pyetja është "a je krenare", nëse po përse?


Jam, me ate jam. Te gjitha cilesite te Mira ajo te Mira . Kur paraqes veten si shqipe te te tjeret, jam UNE dhe askush tjeter. Isha e qarte? lol

----------


## Maqellarjot

Jemi Krenar qe Jemi Shqipetar!!!

shikoni se cfar rime e bukur qe krijohet.  Eeeedhe sikur mos te kishim ndo nje arsye te vecant per te qen krenar thjesht se jemi shqipetare, duhet me qen vetem per Rimen e natyrshme qe krijon kjo Thenie.  edhe nje here

Jemi Krenar qe jemi Shqipetar?

Jemi sepse flasim gjuhen e Perendise
Jemi, sepse i dham Evropes Piramiden e Pare.
Jemi se jetojm ne nje toke te bekuar me nje Bukuri natyrore dhe klime te jashtzakonshme.
Jemi, sepse kemi zakone te bukura, te vecanta, te pasura.
Jemi, sepse jemi nga njerezit me Fisnike ne kete bote Egoiste.
Jemi, sepse kemi dhene kontributin tome te vyeshem gjate gjithe historise sone.  Kem qene ne krye te gjithe elitave te perandorive qe kaluan neper Evrope apo Gadishullin Ballkanik.
Jemi sepse kemi qene Civilizimi i pare,  I kemi mesuar Grekeve si te shkruajn, si te bejn nje gjuhe qe nga fillimi, si te perdorin gjeometrin, si te ndertojn, si te peshkojn, lundrojn, filozofojn, fatekeqesisht  per kete kontribut e kemi paguar shume shtrenjte dhe akoma po e pagojm.
Jemi, sepse i mesuam Rromes se si luftohet dhe si udheheqet.
Jemi, sepse i dham botes Pentagramin e pare.
Jemi sepse dham jete Figures dhe Heroit Evropian Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut.
Jemi, sepse ishim te paret qe krijuam iden e Kombit.
Jemi, sepse dham jete Angjullit dhe Shenjtetores Nen Tereza

Por mbi te gjitha duhet te jemi krenar sepse kemi mbijetuar me Dinjitet kunder cdo shanci.  Nje lufte qe per fatin tone te Rende nuk mbaroka Kurre! 

etj
etj
etj
etj
etj.....

----------


## s0ni

Nese me duhet te zgjedh nje arsye atehere eshte populli yne. Nuk ndjej ate ngrohtesi shpirterore sesa ne Shqiperi pran familjes dhe shoqerise.

----------


## Station

> Nese me duhet te zgjedh nje arsye atehere eshte populli yne. Nuk ndjej ate ngrohtesi shpirterore sesa ne Shqiperi pran familjes dhe shoqerise.


Ke listën më sipër pse e vret mëndjen. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ganimet

jom krenar si nuk jom.
jom krenar se e kom emrin shqiptar,dhe mbase jom shqiptar duhet te jem edhe krenar.

Te gjith po thojn duhet kshtu me than ..andaj edhe une po e thom..pore sinqerisht po mendoja pse duhet te jemi krenar?!,por nuk po gjej diq te krenohem se jom shqiptar.



Krylartsia esht virqtyt i njerzve te vegjel.

----------


## Station

> Jemi Krenar qe Jemi Shqipetar!!!
> 
> shikoni se cfar rime e bukur qe krijohet.  Eeeedhe sikur mos te kishim ndo nje arsye te vecant per te qen krenar thjesht se jemi shqipetare, duhet me qen vetem per Rimen e natyrshme qe krijon kjo Thenie.  edhe nje here
> 
> Jemi Krenar qe jemi Shqipetar?


Po të jetë për rimë atëhere edhe Bullgarët duhet të jenë shum krenarë. :sarkastik:

----------


## s0ni

> Ke listën më sipër pse e vret mëndjen.


As nuk e vrava mendjen fare. Kjo arsyeja ime per mua duhet te jete ne fillim te listes!!

----------


## 2043

jemi krenar qe kemi ne krye *SALI BERISHEN*

----------

